# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  إحياء النقائض

## محمد مقران

.
الحق أن هذه المقطوعات ليست من الأدب الإسلامي بمفهومه في هذا العصر، وإنما هي مما جاشت به القريحة فسال على طرف القلم، غير أنا -وإن كنا نترسم فيها كبار شعرائنا الأقدمين- قد حرصنا على أن نجنبها الفحش والرفث وقذف الأعراض،
وقد كنت نشرت بعضها في أحد المنتديات، وسأنشرها هنا مع زيادات كثيرة وتتمة.
.

----------


## محمد مقران

.
كان  من خبر هذه المقطّعات أني وصديقا لي من الأدباء قعدنا ذات مساء نتحدّث،  فأخبرت صاحبي أني أنظم قصيدة أذكر فيها أمرا جرى بيني وبينه، وأن هذه  القصيدة من بحر المنسرح على رويّ الفاء، ثم تذاكرنا بعض القصائد التي على هذا الرويّ، فذكرت له قصيدة أبي نواس التي يقول فيها يرثي شيخه خلفا الأحمر:

بتُّ أُعزّي الفؤادَ عن خَلَفٍ ... وبات دمعي إلّا يَفِضْ يَكِفِ

وكيف أنّ أبا نواس حوّل هذه القصيدة إلى بحر الرجز فقال:

أودَى جِماعُ العلمِ مُذْ أَودَى خَلَفْ ... قَلَيْذَمٌ من العيالِم الخُسُفْ

 فلم يَمضِ يوم حتى رنّ هاتفي النقّال، ونظرتُ فإذا رسالة من صاحبي هذه صورتها:

مولود الكتبي:


1- كلّفتَني مِ "البحور" أصعبَها...   أشفيتُ مِن هوله على التلَفِ
2- لا تَطمَعَنْ أن تَرى به سمَكا...   يَسعَى ولا دُرّا ساكنَ الصَدَفِ
3- إن لم أقُم بالذي أشَرتَ به...   فصِح "أيا عَيرُ قُم إلى العلفِ"!
4- لكنني خائضٌ غواربَه ...  معتسِفا فيه كلّ معتسَفِ
5- أيَّ بحور القريض تسألني...   نظما عليه فهاكه اغترِفِ
6- أنا الذي رُضتُ كل قافية...   رياضةَ الزير ربّة الشنَفِ
7- ومَن درى ما نقول شبّهَنا...   في العلم بالأصمعيّ أوخَلَفِ
 
واسم هذا  الصديق مولود، وهو يشتغل ببيع الكتب بأحد شوارع الجزائر العاصمة، وله اطلاع  واسع على الأدب العربي ويقول الشعر منذ زمن، وإن كان لم يتيسر له أن ينشر  شيئا منه.

وكنت قد أخذتُ على صاحبي قوله في البيت الأول:
 ..........................   أشفيتُ من هوله على "التلف"
بتعريف "التلف"، ورأيتُ أن التنكير هاهنا أجود وأبلغ.

كما أخذتُ عليه قوله البيت الخامس:
.........................   نظما عليه "فهاكه" اغترف
ورأيت أنه لو قال:          

.............فهاك فاغترِف
لكان أخفّ وأرشق.

فكتبتُ إليه:

محمد مقران:

1- خذها وخيرُ الحديث أَصدَقُه...   نقدَ أديب في غير ما جنَفِ
2- لو قلتَ لما أنشدتَ مفتتِحا:...   أشفيتُ من هوله على "تلَفِ"
3- أو قلت لما بلغت خامسَها:...   نظما عليه "فهاك فاغترِفِ"
    4- لا تحسَبنّ القريض يُعجزنا...   فلَهْو يأوي منّا إلى كَنَفِ
5- نُبصِر مدخولَه وبعضُهمُ...   كالعَيرِ مهما تَعلِفْه يَعتَلِفِ 
 
 .

----------


## محمد مقران

.
وقد كنت وجهت إلى صاحبي -قبل أن أجيبه على الأبيات الفائية- بهذه الرسالة كالعلامة على استعار الحرب بيني وبينه:

محمد مقران:
شعُرتَ بعدنا أبا إبراهيمْ (1)
لا تحسبَنّ المرءَ يَرضى بالهونْ (2)
لتَعلَمَنّ حينَ شَدِّ الحيزومْ
أيُّ الكميّينِ الشجاعُ المعلومْ
غداً ومن منّا الضعيفُ المهزومْ

(1)  وذلك أن ابن صاحبي البِكرَ -متّعه الله به- اسمُه إبراهيم.
(2)  هذا جائز عند العرب لا سيما في الرجز، وهو في هذا المكان حسن مقبول كما ترى.

وردّ هو عليّ برسالة هذه صورتها:

مولود الكتبي:

هل مِن سلوّ للفؤاد المكلومْ
عن ذِكرِ خَودٍ ذاتِ كَشح مهضومْ
ليلى وليلى حُرَقٌ في الحَيزومْ
وبيننا ما غال جيري مِن طومْ
والله لولا صورٌ في الألبومْ
لعشتُ باقي العُمر في مِثل المومْ
دع ذكرَ عَصرٍ مِثلَ وشيٍ مرقومْ
فذاك في الشيبِ قبيحٌ مذمومْ
قد جاءني وعيدُ قِرنٍ محمومْ
إني أحامي عن ذماري المهضومْ
بصارم عضبٍ حسام مسمومْ
.

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

زدت فأفدت ، بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا الكريم

----------


## محمد مقران

أهلا بأستاذنا الفاضل أبي محمد المراكشي.

----------


## محمد مقران

قول أبي نواس في رثاء خلف الأحمر:

أَودَى جماعُ العِلمِ مُذ أودَى خَلَفْ ... قَلَيْذَمٌ مِنَ العَيالِمِ الخُسُفْ

العيلم: البئر الكثيرة الماء، والبحر أيضا.
القليذم: البئر الغزيرة الكثيرة الماء
والبئر الخسيف والخسوف: العميقة البعيدة الغور الكثيرة الماء،

وإنما شبّهه بالبئر الغزيرة الكثيرة الماء لسعة علمه.

----------


## محمد مقران

. 
أرسل إلي صاحبي بهذه الأشطار:  
هيا اقترح حرفا عليه نَنظِمُ  
وبحرَ شِعر طيّعا لا يُبرِمُ  
أم غاض ذاك العَيلَم القَلَيذَمُ  
منك، وأَصفَيتَ فأنت مُفحَمُ (1)  

(1) أصفى الشاعر: انقطع شعره ولم يقل شعرا، كأنه كان يحفر في الأرض حتى بلغ الصفا ( وهو الحجر ) فكفّ.  

فكتبت إليه:  
بعد التنقيح وبعضهم يسمّيها الدامغة:

وصاحبٍ قد غرّه تبسّمي  
ومدَّه في جهلِه تحلُّمي  
يحسَبُ إعراضي عن التكلُّمِ  
من شيمة النِكس العييّ المفحَمِ  
والمرء قوّالٌ بما لم يَعلَمِ  
حتى إذا دمغتُه بميسمي  
بمِقوَلٍ عضبٍ حديدٍ مِخذَمِ  
خرّ صريعا لليدين والفَمِ  
كذاك أجزي كلّ باغٍ مجرمِ  
من لا يذُدْ عن حوضِه يُهدَّمِ   

فسكت حتى خشيت أن يصيبه ما أصاب راعي بني نمير من جراء دامغة جرير، فبادرت إلى مهاتفته أستعلم عن حاله، وإذا به يتلقاني بضحكة طويلة مجلجلة، على أني لم أخطئ في ضحكته تلك معنى قول الأول:  
وتجلدي للشامتين أريهم ... أني لريب الدهر لا أتضعضع  

ثم إنه تحامل على نفسه، وأرسل إليّ:   

و"ساحبٍ" تحتي البساطَ مِسأَم(1)
  يوَدّ كل الوُدّ لو طَلّ دمي  
مَهْ بعضَ هذا الشَغْب والتعرّمِ  
إني امرؤ إلى المعالي أنتمي(2)  
لو شئتُ قلتُ "لليدين والفمِ"(2)  
كم تحت جلدٍ ناعمٍ مِن أرقَمِ   

(1) سحَبَ البساطَ من تحت فلان: تقال للخيانة تأتي من الصديق، وللضربة تجيء ممن كان يعدّ في الثقات، وفي قوله "وساحب" إشارة إلى مطلع النقيضة السابقة "وصاحب"، وفيه تجنيس لطيف. 
(2) يريد أنه يرفع نفسه عن مثل هذه العبارات، وهذا كلام ساقط جدا كما ترى. 
.

----------


## محمد مقران

.
أقيم معرض محلّي للكتاب في الشهور الماضية فقصدته أنا وصاحبي، وعلى أن الأسعار كانت مرتفعة فما وجدنا ثمّت كبير شيء،  وكان بعض الزائرين يصطحبون  أبناءهم فمنهم من يمشي على رجلين ومنهم من يركب عربة المشي فتكتظّ بهم  الأروقة، وأما حضرات الآنسات "العارضات" و"القارئات" فأمرهنّ متعارَف  مشهور..

فكتبت إليه:

مَعرِضٌ للكتاب لم نرَ فيه ...   غيرَ زوّارِه كثيري العيالِ
وتِجارٍ لا يَبخَسون كتابا ...   حظّه مِن رَصفٍ وسِعرٍ عالِ
وغوانٍ يرمين بالحَدَقِ النُجـلِ فيترُكن القلبَ في بلبالِ
خذ أبا إبراهيمَ دونك هذا الشـعرَ وانسُج منه على مِنوالِ

فكان جوابه:
(مولود الكتبي)

أنا عن مَعرِضِ الكتابِ الحالي ...   مُعرِضٌ في إعراضِ مَن لا يُبالي
إذ تولى جُلَّ التِجارِ سُعارٌ ...   فسعيرُ الأسعارِ فوق الخيالِ
والغواني، واعجَبْ لأمرِ الغواني ...   أيَّ شيء أردن غيرَ الخَبالِ
أيُّ همّ لهنَ في العلم يُحصَى ...   إنما همّهنّ صيدُ الرجالِ
يتبخترن بيننا مائساتٍ ...   في ارتجاج النهود والأكفالِ
يتظاهرن بالبراءة والأشــفارُ يرمين عن نظير النبالِ
والذي حارت البريّةُ فيه ...   ما يرى البعضُ في اصطحابِ العيالِ!
.

----------

